# FIOS Speed increase



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

An increase in speed is coming. No word on pricing, though they say current customers will not be required to bump up. It goes all the way to 300/65. That's crazy.

http://arstechnica.com/information-...outer-verizon-doubles-fios-speeds-to-300mbps/


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Love my FIOS! Hopefully my BPON area is/was upgraded for GPON speeds, the 150 & 300 Mbps packages. Otherwise stuck with the 75/35 plan for now, which is not bad at all.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No, not bad at all. I always thought my 10Mbps up was pretty good. I doubt Cincinnati Bell will do anything similar, but they've surprised me before.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I asked in another thread, but haven't seen an answer. 
FIOS goes fiber optic all the way to the STB (or modem), does it not? 

And U-Verse is just optic to the pole or box, then POT to the house?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow...just wow. That's absurdly fast. Me and my 35Mbps connection are extremely jealous.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I asked in another thread, but haven't seen an answer.
> FIOS goes fiber optic all the way to the STB (or modem), does it not?
> 
> And U-Verse is just optic to the pole or box, then POT to the house?


FIOS goes all the way to the Optical Network Terminal (ONT). It splits the telephone, TV & Internet out of the Fiber. From there coax goes to TV & MOCA router (Cat 5 if non-Moca router) & phone line to phone jacks. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It's awesome. In my case, it's fiber right into my wiring closet in my home (where I have the FiOS ONT).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure does, and thanks! 


Non sequitor humor: 

Max thought the night-time burglary at the California surfing museum would be a safe caper, but that was before he spotted the security cop riding a bull mastiff, blond hair blowing in the wind, and noticed the blue-and-white sign wired to the cyclone fence, "Guard dude on doggy."11:42:47 AM


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For mine, which is similar, it's fiber to the basement, then ethernet to the router. I actually put their equipment (a Westel) in a drawer and use my Netgear with OpenWRT. 

It was a bit surreal on installation day when they removed the copper line coming to the house from the pole.

Though, living in the right part of Sebastopol California is even better. 1Gbps for $70. Though apparently very few on the street have the service, they "settle" for 100Mbps and unlimited long distance for $40.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

This means they'll finally need to dump that horrible Actiontec router. Doesn't even have 802.11n!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ISP routers are pretty bad overall. I almost fell over when I saw this on my parents.

Security:
WEP (recommended)
WPA

I disregarded their recommendation.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> ISP routers are pretty bad overall. I almost fell over when I saw this on my parents.
> 
> Security:
> WEP (recommended)
> ...


Using WEP and security together is an oxymoron.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Precisely. Though these days it's ridiculously to get connected to even a WPA2 system if WPS is still enabled.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> This means they'll finally need to dump that horrible Actiontec router. Doesn't even have 802.11n!


Um, Actiontec version I is an N router & is what Verizon has been installing w/150Mbps installs. Actiontec is not going anywhere unfortunately.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

For my situation, the Actiontec router works just fine.

I had a D-Link Gigabit router (DGL-4100), a D-Link n Access Point (DAP-2553), and a D-Link 24-port Gigabit Switch (DGS-1024D). All was good.

When I activated FiOS TV last year, to go from Double Play (Voice, 35/35 Internet) to Triple Play for just an additional $10/month, I needed the MOCA support with the Actiontec router and didn't want to do a double router, so I figured that I'd just try the Actiontec router despite all the negative press.

It works just fine, I pulled the D-Link router and substituted the Actiontec router, while still using the D-Link n Access Point and 24-port Gigabit Switch.

It works great, and I actually like the Actiontec user interface. I didn't need to worry about n wireless because I already had a great access point and my Ethernet backbone is already a Gigabit Switch so no worries there either.

And it certainly is cool having fiber right into the basement wiring closet. Every wire in the home (coax/Ethernet/telephone) is home run to the wiring closet where the FiOS ONT is located.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been using the Actiontec router for FiOS Internet for over three years with no problems. Two laptops, one desktop, one iPod Touch, and one iPad work just fine with it wirelessly. The only hardwiring is for the phone and the DVR and I believe that's done at the ONT.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Now if I could only get FIOS in Austin, Texas...  I'm stuck with 50/5 cable internet....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

BAHitman said:


> Now if I could only get FIOS in Austin, Texas...  I'm stuck with 50/5 cable internet....


Yep, we've discussed some retirement locations for some day, and the first thing I look at is if FiOS is available. True story.

That and clear line of sight to the south west of course.


----------

